# Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?



## Charbros (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello!  I've enjoyed reading many helpful comments and answers to questions over the past several months on this website.  As new members, we look forward to contributing as well.  Thanks to your help, we made a more informed decision when selecting our new 5th wheel and avoided a disaster-in-the-making.   We were seriously looking at a line which has caused many of you serious concern, therefore, we decided against that manufacturer.   Many thanks!!!  

We are new owners of  a 2009 38-foot Bighorn 5th Wheel which we plan to move to Florida early in October and leave on the site year round.  As "snowbirds" we will not be living in the camper during the summer months.   I am concerned about moisture collecting inside while the camper is closed up.   Please share your suggestions.

Thanks!

Charbros


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?

Hey Charbros, welcome to the forum.  I have left my RV in Dayton Ohio for the summer before with no problems.  Dayton is a high humidty place.  I believe you can buy a product that absorbs the moisture.  I'm sure you will get the product name on the forum real soon.


----------



## DARLING (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?

The stuff you are thinking of is called Damp Rid.  How long were you planing on leaving you 5er in Fla?

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?

Welcome to the forum Charbros.  Think you will enjoy the Bighorn. Will there be someone to look in on your rv?  The damp rid works but has to be changed out  depending of amount of humidty.


----------



## LEN (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?

Charbros, Welcome!  Dry-z-air is the brand I use in the northwest in the winter. When we were in Aus and NZ for two months this last winter I left two units one in each sink and each were full of water when we returned. The rig was dry but not too dry.

LEN


----------



## Charbros (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?

Thanks, All, for your suggestions.   We have vacationed in RVs for 30+ years but only for short periods & have always parked the unit at our home place when not in use.  We've never had a moisture problem, but don't know what to expect of Florida's high temps in summer with the unit closed up.

I've only recently seen products you describe at our RV store but was unsure if they worked or not.  How long do they work - weeks, months, etc?   What do you think about leaving a dehumidifier running in the unit?   My husband is concerned about leaving the electric turned on while we are not there and I suppose that is a legitimate concern.   I've also been told that if we leave the overhead vents open a bit after installing those protective covers that keep "weather" out we should not have any problems.  What do you think?

DL, we are practically neighbors - our home is in the greater Cincinnati area.  Darlin, we will be leaving the 5er in FL year round, with us staying in it for approximately 5.5 months per year and spending the summer months at our home in Cincinnati.  C. Nash, at this time, there is no one to look in on the RV, unless the managers might do so - this will be out first time snowbirding (we just retired 8/29/08!!) so don't know what to expect.  It would be appreciated if the managers would accommodate us.  Thanks, Len - I'll look for both products Dry-z-air and Damp Rid.   

Again, thanks for your input.  Feel free to add more if you think of additional solutions!   

Charbros


----------



## C Nash (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?

I would put the protective covers over the vents and leave them opened a little. Put the Damp Rid or Dry Air in the bath and kitchen.  Use the large ones and they should work for a couple months.  Bet the managers would change them out if needed or maybe some neighbor campers that stay all year.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2008)

RE: Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?



If you have power, these work really well for me! Had good luck with the Dry-Z-Air product also! Be careful with the moisture the Dry-Z-Air collects...don't spill as it is very corrosive!

Happy Camping!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Dehumidify While Camper Stored for Summer in Florida?

Charbros, Go Bucks. We are originally from Utah, so we got a "double" great day Saturday when Utah beat Michigan. LOL.  We lived off and on in the North Dayton/Kettering/Centerville area for 12 years while I worked at Wright-Patt AFB.  My sons currently live in Kettering and Centerville, so that's why my RV was stored there one summer in the high humidity.  Normally, we are on the road full-timing and just visit Ohio.  Cincinnati is a one of the great Cities.  

Good luck in Florida.  We spent last winter there.


----------

